# 聞こえる　聞ける　見える　見れる



## icefire112233

日本語でも大丈夫ですよね。

これ『聞こえる』と『聞ける』　と　『見える』と『見れる』　は　どういう意味が持ちますか、どう違いますか、ご丁寧に説明して頂けませんか。
先生に教えられたけど、まだよく分かれません。

なんか日本でも、これが区別できない人も多いんですが、本当なんですか。


----------



## YangMuye

ものの存在やありかたを視覚・聴覚・意識で感じるという意味で使う「見る・聞く」の可能動詞が「見える・聞こえる」です。
それ以外は規則的な「見(ら)れる・聞ける」を使います。
中国語で言えば、「見える・聞こえる」は「看得见・听得见」、「見(ら)れる・聞ける」は「看得了・听得了」です。（「看得到・听得到」は両方に使えます。）
「テレビが見えない」というなら、たぶんそこにテレビはないか隠されているかなど考えるのが普通ですが、
「テレビが見れない」だと、故障とか禁止とかいろいろな原因が考えられます。


----------



## icefire112233

YangMuye said:


> ものの存在やありかたを視覚・聴覚・意識で感じるという意味で使う「見る・聞く」の可能動詞が「見える・聞こえる」です。
> それ以外は規則的な「見(ら)れる・見れる」を使います。
> 中国語で言えば、「見える・聞こえる」は「看得见・听得见」、「見(ら)れる・見れる」は「看得了・听得了」です。
> 「テレビが見えない」というなら、たぶんそこにテレビはないのでしょうが、
> 「テレビが見れない」だと、いろいろな原因が考えられます。



お丁寧な説明ありがとうございます、なんか少し分かった気がします。


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

(1) 聞こえる
　　努力しなくても、意識しなくても自然に聞こえてくること。
　　　例文：　うとうとしていると、どこからか、きれいな音楽が*聞こえて*きた。
　　　　　　　（上記の例文にて、「聞けた」と言うと間違い。）

(2) 聞ける
　　聞く機会を持つ。周囲の諸条件が整ったおかげで、聞くことができるという意味。
　　　例文：　有名な指揮者が来日したおかげで、僕は実に素晴らしい演奏が*聞けた（聞くことができた）*。

(3) 見える
　　努力しなくても、意識しなくても自然と見えてくるという意味。
　　　例文：　朝起きて窓の外を見ると、きれいな朝日が*見え*た。

(4) 見られる（「見れる」は最近の若者による間違った日本語）
　　諸条件が整ったおかげで、見る機会を持つことができるという意味。
　　　例文：　このバルコニーに立つと、きれいな夕焼け空が*見られる*。
　　　　　　　（上記の例文にて「見える」を使うと不自然。）


----------



## icefire112233

OED Loves Me Not said:


> (1) 聞こえる
> 努力しなくても、意識しなくても自然に聞こえてくること。
> 例文：　うとうとしていると、どこからか、きれいな音楽が*聞こえて*きた。
> （上記の例文にて、「聞けた」と言うと間違い。）
> 
> (2) 聞ける
> 聞く機会を持つ。周囲の諸条件が整ったおかげで、聞くことができるという意味。
> 例文：　有名な指揮者が来日したおかげで、僕は実に素晴らしい演奏が*聞けた（聞くことができた）*。
> 
> (3) 見える
> 努力しなくても、意識しなくても自然と見えてくるという意味。
> 例文：　朝起きて窓の外を見ると、きれいな朝日が*見え*た。
> 
> (4) 見られる（「見れる」は最近の若者による間違った日本語）
> 諸条件が整ったおかげで、見る機会を持つことができるという意味。
> 例文：　このバルコニーに立つと、きれいな夕焼け空が*見られる*。
> （上記の例文にて「見える」を使うと不自然。）



そうか、間違いましたか。
ありがとうございました。


----------



## Flaminius

OED Loves Me Not said:


> (3) 見える
> 努力しなくても、意識しなくても自然と見えてくるという意味。
> 例文：　朝起きて窓の外を見ると、きれいな朝日が*見え*た。
> 
> (4) 見られる（「見れる」は最近の若者による間違った日本語）
> 諸条件が整ったおかげで、見る機会を持つことができるという意味。
> 例文：　このバルコニーに立つと、きれいな夕焼け空が*見られる*。
> （上記の例文にて「見える」を使うと不自然。）


「見える」対「見れる」、「見られる」は、知覚が成功するかどうかに注目するか、そうでないかの対立です。*YangMuye*さんの意見に同意です。努力を要することであっても、目に収めることだけが問題なら、「ビルの3階まで上がってやっと灯台が見えた」のように使うことがあります。



> 「見れる」は最近の若者による間違った日本語


私も以前はこういう意見でしたが、よく考えると二つの意味で間違っていると思うので、意見を変えることにしました。第一に、日本語の学習者に教えるべき事柄は、もっとも正しい用法だけではなく、実際の用例を偏見なく理解することも含まれる訳で、頭ごなしに間違いだとして済ませるわけにはいかないです。何しろNHKのアナウンサーへの苦情として、20年を越える歴史があるのです。この言語変化は開始してからすでにかなり時間が経っていることを示しています。

そこで第二に、いわゆる「ら抜き言葉」は本当に間違いなのか、本当はどれくらい古い現象なのか検討すべきです。まず歴史を見ると、青空文庫では「見れる」だけでそれなりのヒット数があります。ほかの活用形も合わせれば、かなりの用例が非常に古くから現代日本語に入っていると思われます。「来れる」も検索して見ましたが、「キタレル」と読むべきものが多く、数量感をつかむこともできませんでした。また、方言によっては、江戸時代に五段活用動詞の可能形が生まれた頃とほぼ同じ頃から、一段動詞、二段動詞の可能形として「ら抜き言葉」が行われていたという説もあるようです。最後に、現代標準語の書き言葉でさえ、稀ですが、編集加工を経た書籍に見られます。

少納言コーパスによると、2000年代では「見れる」の用例数は「見られる」の1パーセント程度で、この時代に「見れる」の全用例の三分の二が集中しています。これはついに書き言葉でも「見える」が容認されつつあることを示しており、そのうち全く問題とみなされなくなるでしょう。この形は受身、自発、尊敬を表さず、可能のみを表わす点で、日本語の表現をより精緻化するという利点もあります。現時点でも、間違いと言い切るのは当を得ないというのが私の考えです。


----------



## icefire112233

Flaminius said:


> 「見える」対「見れる」、「見られる」は、知覚が成功するかどうかに注目するか、そうでないかの対立です。*YangMuye*さんの意見に同意です。努力を要することであっても、目に収めることだけが問題なら、「ビルの3階まで上がってやっと灯台が見えた」のように使うことがあります。
> 
> 
> 私も以前はこういう意見でしたが、よく考えると二つの意味で間違っていると思うので、意見を変えることにしました。第一に、日本語の学習者に教えるべき事柄は、もっとも正しい用法だけではなく、実際の用例を偏見なく理解することも含まれる訳で、頭ごなしに間違いだとして済ませるわけにはいかないです。何しろNHKのアナウンサーへの苦情として、20年を越える歴史があるのです。この言語変化は開始してからすでにかなり時間が経っていることを示しています。
> 
> そこで第二に、いわゆる「ら抜き言葉」は本当に間違いなのか、本当はどれくらい古い現象なのか検討すべきです。まず歴史を見ると、青空文庫では「見れる」だけでそれなりのヒット数があります。ほかの活用形も合わせれば、かなりの用例が非常に古くから現代日本語に入っていると思われます。「来れる」も検索して見ましたが、「キタレル」と読むべきものが多く、数量感をつかむこともできませんでした。また、方言によっては、江戸時代に五段活用動詞の可能形が生まれた頃とほぼ同じ頃から、一段動詞、二段動詞の可能形として「ら抜き言葉」が行われていたという説もあるようです。最後に、現代標準語の書き言葉でさえ、稀ですが、編集加工を経た書籍に見られます。
> 
> 少納言コーパスによると、2000年代では「見れる」の用例数は「見られる」の1パーセント程度で、この時代に「見れる」の全用例の三分の二が集中しています。これはついに書き言葉でも「見える」が容認されつつあることを示しており、そのうち全く問題とみなされなくなるでしょう。この形は受身、自発、尊敬を表さず、可能のみを表わす点で、日本語の表現をより精緻化するという利点もあります。現時点でも、間違いと言い切るのは当を得ないというのが私の考えです。



日本語学習者の僕としては、あまり発言権がないと思います。自分の言葉（文化）ではありませんから。ただ、どこの言葉もこんな事は避けられないでしょう。
大辞林も「見れる」に対し、こう書いてありました。

本来は「みられる」というべきもの。

それは受け取りましたが、できればみられると書いて欲しいことでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

議論の流れを中断してすみませんが、ポストを引用するのは最小限にしてください。スレッドが読みにくくなります。私のポストを二度読んでも面白いことないです。私なら今のような場合、全く引用しないです。

確かにこの議論は日本語を第一言語とする人たち向けではありますが、学習者に関係ないわけではありません。「ら抜き言葉」のせいで日本語の授業や資格試験で不利な評価を受けるとしたら、全く不幸なことでしょう。また実用的にも、「ら抜き言葉」の方がより自然に感じられる状況や相手が存在するので、一律に「見られる」が正しいという態度ではコミュニケーションの仕方に問題があります。

書き言葉では「見られる」を使用するのが安全といえます。


----------



## icefire112233

分かりました、ありがとうございます。

_（いつも引用するのは別のフォルムでの癖で、以後気をつけます。）_


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Flaminius さん、「ら抜き言葉」についての詳しい解説をありがとうございます。
僕はどうもこの「ら抜き言葉」を聞いたり読んだりすると腹が立ってしまって
いけません。僕の偏見ですね。「間違い」とは決めつけないようにし、
腹を立てないように気を付けたいと思います。

ただ、現在のところ、日本人であろうと外国人であろうと、少しでも
フォーマルな文章を書く時は「ら抜き言葉」は避けておき、日本語を学ぶ
外国人は特に、よほどの上級者でない限り、話し言葉においてさえ
「ら抜き言葉」は使わないようにしておくことが賢明でしょうね。


----------

